
Image-to-Image Translation Demo - ma2rten
http://affinelayer.com/pixsrv/index.html
======
unwind
Looks very interesting (and slightly scary) but does seem to a bit under the
wheather right now.

I drew a boot, got a cat [1]. That's some serious over-fitting, or something.
I hope no cats were hurt.

[1] Perhaps this works: [http://imgur.com/a/xvg6q](http://imgur.com/a/xvg6q).

~~~
anilgulecha
That's because that was run on the cat's dataset. For the boot use the boot
editor?

~~~
unwind
Huh? I did, it says "edges2shoes" right there in my image, and I cleared away
the example shoe before drawing my crappy attempt at a boot.

Of the four editors on the page ("facades", "edges2cats", "edges2shoes" and
"edges2handbags") I clearly used the one related to shoes/boots.

------
speps
It says "Chrome is recommended" so I thought it was running in browser, but
then when trying it I got "error connecting to server". I'm guessing it's
getting the hug of death and is unusable just because it's trying to upload
some telemetry or something. Please make it so telemetry doesn't fail the
demo...

~~~
diimdeep
> The interactive demo is made in javascript using the Canvas API and talks to
> a backend server that runs the images through Tensorflow.

------
duozerk
I got this vision of horror based on a poorly drawn snail:
[https://i.imgur.com/N1UBn2G.png](https://i.imgur.com/N1UBn2G.png)

The fact that the source didn't include any active pixels at the top (compared
to the result) seems a bit weird though.

~~~
kleer001
Makes sense to me as I figure all the training data had colored pixels all the
way to the top and that some recognition of cat parts would include an edge of
the frame and not always be perfectly centered.

